# Is the point open to trucks?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'm looking at the interactive NPS map and it looks like the point is green (open to orvs). Can anyone confirm? I'll be down this weekend.

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

nope, turtle nest has it closed


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I guess the red sections keep us from accessing the point, other than on foot.








Thanks anyway.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's what I Get.

Scott


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I must be pulling an old version.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I must be pulling an old version.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't forget your driving test.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shame cause this next ne'r is going to wipe those turtle eggs slick,but we will still be banned from going there for weeks afterwards....


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Shame cause this next ne'r is going to wipe those turtle eggs slick,but we will still be banned from going there for weeks afterwards....


I feel your pain.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

How is the fishing on the point? Never fished there and debating on bringing the 4x4 next month maybe it will be open then.:fishing:


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I don't know the whole time line but the point was open last year when we were down for the last 2 weeks of october. At some point in Oct they start excavating the remaining turtle nests by hand which helps open some stretches up.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

OldBay said:


> I guess the red sections keep us from accessing the point, other than on foot.


*Or by BOAT . . . If anyone has a "ZODIAC", you could run it right up on the beach "around the corner" from where fishermen are concentrated !*


----------



## Blueclaw (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw on the news today, NPS employees will be asked to stay home if no budget is passed next week . Wonder if we can drive to the point via ramp 45 or the "bypass" if no one is there to enforce it?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

OldBay said:


> I don't know the whole time line but the point was open last year when we were down for the last 2 weeks of october. At some point in Oct they start excavating the remaining turtle nests by hand which helps open some stretches up.


Not on Hatteras Island they don't


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Blueclaw said:


> Saw on the news today, NPS employees will be asked to stay home if no budget is passed next week . Wonder if we can drive to the point via ramp 45 or the "bypass" if no one is there to enforce it?


They will put up a chain up


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Blueclaw said:


> Saw on the news today, NPS employees will be asked to stay home if no budget is passed next week . Wonder if we can drive to the point via ramp 45 or the "bypass" if no one is there to enforce it?


Most Federal Law Enforcement will have to work even without pay (They are considered “essential” employees). Probably not a good idea to chance it.


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Most Federal Law Enforcement will have to work even without pay (They are considered “essential” employees). Probably not a good idea to chance it.


I get the feeling they would still chain all the ramps...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

BASSnDRUM said:


> I get the feeling they would still chain all the ramps...


Nothing a good set of Bolt Cutters could not take care of.. JAM


----------



## Blueclaw (Nov 15, 2012)

This coming week is my fall fishing trip. If all beaches are "_No ORV for You!_", I'll have no alternative other than to sit in Pop's and drink beer all day long!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

What JAM said


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

BASSnDRUM said:


> I get the feeling they would still chain all the ramps...


That is their favorite thing to do, so I'm sure that will be completed by 1 minute past midnight Oct 1.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

i hope they do chain it ill be the first to cut the lock


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

You can count on chains and padlocks on all ramps. The following is taken directly from the Department of Interior (read Park Service) guidelines:

“…Effective immediately upon a lapse in appropriations, the National Park Service will take all 
necessary steps to close and secure national park facilities and grounds in order to suspend all 
activities except for those that are essential to respond to emergencies involving the safety of 
human life or the protection of property. Day use visitors will be instructed to leave the park 
immediately as part of Phase 1 closures. Visitors utilizing overnight concession accommodations 
and campgrounds will be notified to make alternate arrangements and depart the park as part 
of Phase 2. Wherever possible, park roads will be closed and access will be denied. National and 
regional offices and support centers will be closed and secured, except where they are needed 
to support excepted personnel. These steps will be enacted as quickly as possible while still 
ensuring visitor and employee safety as well as the integrity of park resources…”

The original document can be found here:
http://www.doi.gov/shutdown/fy2014/upload/NPS-contingency-plan.pdf


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Nothing a good set of Bolt Cutters could not take care of.. JAM


 You're absolutely correct... But someone better have some bail $ or be ready to set it out in a fed jail... They catch you on that beach during that time you're toast... They will send the essential personnel home,but some will be left to patrol the beach and make sure those chains stay in place,you can bank on it...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> You're absolutely correct... But someone better have some bail $ or be ready to set it out in a fed jail... They catch you on that beach during that time you're toast... They will send the essential personnel home,but some will be left to patrol the beach and make sure those chains stay in place,you can bank on it...


Heck It was only Five thousand Dollars Bail for the guy who Beat the Sh!t out of 2 Rangers... Could be money well Spent.. JAM


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

sharpen the bolt cutters!


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

When you said they would chain "all" the ramps, does that mean the ones around the closure, or every ramp,everywhere? that would not be good!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

If they put chains up it will be every ramp...Maybe we will get lucky, since Law Enforcement is considered essential and will stay on the job and the beach will stay open.


----------



## Blueclaw (Nov 15, 2012)

From what I read, the road out to the lighthouse will be closed near Flowers Ridge Rd, no access to any beach at all, ANYWHERE, Hatteras island and Ocracoke, except via private property. No crossing over dunes from the highway, nothing. Glad I have a good supply of liquor and beer. Guess I'm done fishing and crabbing.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just read that on the island free press, total closure. Ridiculous


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't get it. They leave the ramps open, whats going to happen? people might come in and steal fish or sand or water? Control freaks are running this stuff. I guess that they really need us to think that we need them and cant have a park without them. 


ETF


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

What about Pea Island? Can you walk over without penalty?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

The governments "shutdown" fifteen times since 1975. The last in 95. Can't remember if chain was put up.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok so they have cordoned off the Lighthouse Rd right at Flowers Ridge Saw horses with signs and a Ranger posted. People were already showing up to snap picks and I guess generally complain. I saw a couple of pissed fishing groups that were apparently unaware yesterdayThat this could potentially happen. My guess is it could become surly after The lunchtime Pops crew decides to show up.Apparently the entire Oregon inlet fishing center has been closed due to the fact that they are leaseholders. Avon pier has been instructed to close down today.
Not to jack the thread but since the site underwent its cleaning what must you disable to actually start a new thread. I continue to be pushed from new thread to Activity stream. Neither of with which I can start a new thread Thanx


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

How is it they can tell a Pier to shut down? How is it that they can stop people from entering the state park? If the police become defunded do they shut down streets so we cant drive? I really do not understand the logic of any of this. It crazy that the gastopo mentality has won over. I guess I am just a dumb poor fisherman and this is over my simple mind. It sure would be nice to have a deep pocket to challenge the blockade and the arrest sure to follow. You would think that decent humanity would prevail and the rangers who are posted would work with us not against. Even the birders don't win with this crap.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I would guess that the piers that remain open will be packed with displaced beach anglers. This sucks. I have a trip planned to Rodanthe Oct 12-26. I already paid for my annual beach driving permit. It is sad to think that if the park service lost some of it's budget in the future and couldn't fund staff for Hatteras Island they would simply chain the ramps and deny access as a default. Bunch of horses#!t.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Tell me about it! Coming down tomorrow with my grandson for 4 days, then returning 12th thru 25th, might as well wipe my a** with the permit. Everybody takes a hit on this deal, fisherman, enviros, & especially the residents trying to make a living


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Rodanthe Pier is open but Avon Pier is closed. All ramps have been blocked but rumors are someone is cutting the chains...


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

gilly21 said:


> How is it they can tell a Pier to shut down? How is it that they can stop people from entering the state park?


Federal land, state has no dog in the hunt other than route 12. Hear some people blaming the democrats and the president, and others blaming the republicans...they're ALL to blame in this, every last incompetent one of them!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

OBX8ozbomber said:


> Tell me about it! Coming down tomorrow with my grandson for 4 days, then returning 12th thru 25th, might as well wipe my a** with the permit. Everybody takes a hit on this deal, fisherman, enviros, & especially the residents trying to make a living


I bought my permit during a 2 week trip in May. Most of the beaches were closed then and no night driving. Now everything is closed. Best $120 I ever spent. Guess I am definitely taking the boat with me for the October Trip.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

OldBay said:


> I bought my permit during a 2 week trip in May. Most of the beaches were closed then and no night driving. Now everything is closed. Best $120 I ever spent. Guess I am definitely taking the boat with me for the October Trip.


Hopefully this will be short term. If not find ya a state ramp and tube it....


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

gilly21 said:


> How is it they can tell a Pier to shut down? How is it that they can stop people from entering the state park? If the police become defunded do they shut down streets so we cant drive? I really do not understand the logic of any of this. It crazy that the gastopo mentality has won over. I guess I am just a dumb poor fisherman and this is over my simple mind. It sure would be nice to have a deep pocket to challenge the blockade and the arrest sure to follow. You would think that decent humanity would prevail and the rangers who are posted would work with us not against. Even the birders don't win with this crap.


State Park...what State Park. Hatteras National Seashore is not a State Park....it is Federal and thus closed due to the Federal shut down


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

If gates a re chained can we park and walk in or are they keeping it a no mans land?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nova Fisher said:


> If gates a re chained can we park and walk in or are they keeping it a no mans land?



An exert from another source....

Residents and visitors can expect wide-ranging consequences. They include:
•By 7 a.m. all ramps on the seashore – on the Oceanside and the Soundside were chained.
•All visitor centers and maintenance and administrative facilities are closed.
•The road to the Bodie Island Lighthouse will be blocked. The Lighthouse Road in Buxton will be blocked just beyond Flowers Ridge Road.
•All ORV permit offices will be closed.
•All parking areas on the Soundside and the Oceanside will be closed and secured – including facilities at Coquina Beach, Ocracoke Day Use Area, Canadian Hole, Kite Point, the Frisco Bathhouse, and Sandy Bay day use area. Also closed and secured will be all parking areas at various Oceanside ramps on Hatteras and Ocracoke.
•Campers will have 48 hours after today at 6 p.m. to clear the campgrounds.
•Commercial operations within the seashore will also close, including the Avon Pier, Oregon Inlet Fishing Center, and businesses that offer attractions such as horseback riding on the beach. The Fishing Center will have until 6 p.m. Thursday to close down.
•The Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum, a state-owned facility on park land, will remain open.
•The three airstrips in the park area will be closed.
•All National Park Service websites will be closed down, and visitors to the sites will get a message about the shutdown.
Although these restrictions will shut down ORV access to the seashore, pedestrian access will be allowed in areas such as the Oceanfront and Oceanside houses in the villages.
*However, access to either the Sound or Ocean beaches by parking along Highway 12 right-of-way and walking in to kiteboard, surfboard, fish, or surf will also be prohibited*.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

WELL it is time to back it up !!!!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

speckhunter80 said:


> State Park...what State Park. Hatteras National Seashore is not a State Park....it is Federal and thus closed due to the Federal shut down


Relax speck he knows, just so pissed right now he got his words mixed up.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Some of the news media have said on tv and radio that State Parks would close also. That's our source of info for us, bag as the Guberment...


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Let me guess you can't even wade along the jetty on the south end of the bridge, cuz the parking lot is closed. Guess I'll go eat shrimp & stand elbow to elbow at Garry's pier. Always have refused to bring the boat cuz I like fishing from the sand, nothing like a big drum smoking your drag, blues blitzing the beach, or catching a gator trout from a hole


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

OBX8ozbomber said:


> Let me guess you can't even wade along the jetty on the south end of the bridge, cuz the parking lot is closed. Guess I'll go eat shrimp & stand elbow to elbow at Garry's pier. Always have refused to bring the boat cuz I like fishing from the sand, nothing like a big drum smoking your drag, blues blitzing the beach, or catching a gator trout from a hole


NO YOU CANT WALK ANYWHERE TO FISH, NOWHERE and if you do stay in water line and dont let the rent a cops see you


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Relax speck he knows, just so pissed right now he got his words mixed up.


yup! Really just trying to figure out how land that is owned by us can be taken from us. Feel like a freaking indian right about now.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Time for the State of NC to take back what should be ours anyway . NC should regulate all parks and rec areas in the state.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Where is Bassnight?


----------

